# Upper Body Issue



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

So, I've googled around and also searched these forums, but wasn't able to find anything to help me out.

The problem is sometimes when I'm training my upper body simply flares up in itchy hot spots all along my back and shoulders. Sometimes it literally is so bad that I have to stop riding for a bit.

I mainly notice this problem when I'm riding on my rollers.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds heat related (easier to overheat indoors), talk to your doctor.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

two years ago I had this happen for a period of time. It then went away and hasn't come back. My wife had it happen at the same time. My fingers would itch in a couple places. A couple red spots appeared on my arm and then next to my groin. It was awful. The doctor said it was heat related. It lasted a couple months and gradually went away.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds like it could be a heat rash. When I worked as a camp counselor in Texas during the summer I used to get them all the time. Not sure what you can do about it, but I sure enjoyed teaching SCUBA during the heat of the day 

I'd suggest talking to a doctor to see what can be done.


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

Check the obvious, simple things first. Have you recently changed laundry soap, fabric softner, shampoo, shower soap, etc. Next, is the shirt you are wearing on the trainer clean? Is it soaked with sweat when this rash occurs? 

Body chemistry can change over time, so I'd check the simple things and work from there.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

jobubr said:


> Check the obvious, simple things first. Have you recently changed laundry soap, fabric softner, shampoo, shower soap, etc. Next, is the shirt you are wearing on the trainer clean? Is it soaked with sweat when this rash occurs?
> 
> Body chemistry can change over time, so I'd check the simple things and work from there.


Referring to your obvious-train... Thanks, I was trying to word that in a manner that didn't sound disrespectful.... harder than it seems! Anyhow, to answer. Nothing's been changed and I actually ride the rollers shirtless.


----------

